# Hix Presto 15: 15"x15" - Economy Heat Press



## chllin1 (Nov 10, 2007)

I have a chance to buy a used HIX PRESTO heat press, does anyone know anything about this press for a newbie? are there any known issues w this one? or would you recommend not buying used for a press?

thanks 

heidi
*
*


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Hix is a known brand with good track record. I think the Presto 15x15 manual claim sells for around 645 USD..now with the dollar falling might be a bet less in Canada...

If it reaches and holds temp along with functioning press regulation..and the price is right..go for it


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Hedi I use His equipment and it performs great. I also have dealt with their service department foe accessories and they are tops too. You can not go wrong with a Hix or a stahl's brand press. good luck. ....JB


----------



## chllin1 (Nov 10, 2007)

thanks guys!!! I really appreciate your responses!

cheers
heidi


----------



## garyb (Apr 3, 2007)

Heidi, I use the hix swingman 15X15 it's a great press, dependable work horse!


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

chllin1 said:


> I have a chance to buy a used HIX PRESTO heat press, does anyone know anything about this press for a newbie?


I have this press. I wish I would've gotten a bigger one, but it's great for starting out. No problems at all and I've used it an awful lot in the past 1.5 years. Got the burn scars to prove it.


----------



## chllin1 (Nov 10, 2007)

Well..I didnt get it, one other person ahead of me and he got it. Back to the drawing board of figuring this one out...what heat press to get for printing/pressing baby t's. I will be doing white AND black so I need to still figure out this printing on black. Have been reading your posts but havent figured it out yet the best way to go here....


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

queerrep said:


> Got the burn scars to prove it.


You need to stop the self mutilation.  

I've used this press for a year now and it works great.


----------



## LogoDaddy (Sep 26, 2007)

I have the same press also, I use it for heat applied vinyl and it works great for me, I had my husband attach a handle to the front to make it easier for me to open, with heavy pressure it can be a little difficult without it. I have had a lot of experience with Geo. Knight and they are great too...


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

prometheus said:


> You need to stop the self mutilation.


I agree 100% with what Robert said. 

_(... and to keep Rodney from deleting my post, I shall add ....)_



logodaddy said:


> I had my husband attach a handle to the front to make it easier for me to open, with heavy pressure it can be a little difficult without it.


I'd like to see this added handle you're talking about. Sometimes it feels like I'm pulling my arm out of the socket when trying to open it when set to 8 or higher.


----------



## LogoDaddy (Sep 26, 2007)

I would have to get a picture of it, I dont have one...I couldnt tell you where he got the handle, he's pretty crafty, but it works great!!! Yea, I had the same pull my arm out of the socket thing going on!


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

If you get a chance to post a pic that would be great, but no worries if you don't get around to it. Thanks!


----------



## chllin1 (Nov 10, 2007)

I did not get it :O( someone beat me to it by one day, I JUST posted a link to another possibilty. I need one that is as easy as possible for me. Im not very good at anything too technical and am not the strongest person either for pushing down hard. I am looking for something as easy and smooth running as possible for me.

Please keep in mind it doesnt have to be used, Im looking for something though UNDER $1000 UNLESS there is something that is 'a steal'. I also need to think , baby t's for sure (size issue) and will be printing on black...some how need to research this more too. will the press be effected by this?

again....I no nothing here, my strength is identity, marketing and graphics so everthing else is new language to me :O)


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi Heidi,

If you're able to spend up to $1000, why not go brand new with all warranties on it and be the first to use it ever? I would suggest buying direct or from a reputable dealer. I've noticed on the sites of some dealers that they offer free setup and support assistance for presses they sell, along with extended warranties.

AB


----------



## scripttees (Jul 16, 2007)

Heidi - i agree with Ms Blue
If you are looking for something under 1000, you can buy a new heat press that will have a warranty. I bought a brand new one last year 15x15 for far less than that on ebay. 

Also check into the new iron all for for dark shirts at New Millford. I am about to order samples because I have read so much about it. Will let you know how it works on black shirts.


----------

